# Homemade Betta Pond (Must Read)



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

So my friend call's me up yesterday, Saying come over he wanted to show me something. So i was out doing thing's i stopped by and to see what he wanted, And there it was!!!!

He took some of that black plastic stuff that you line the ground when your building a koi fish pond or something and he dug a hole nice size at least 200 gallon or more. Also when he dug the hole he didnt just make it round he made it look like a cool little pond then he put the black plastic down and cut it to fit. the plastic is to keep dirt from the ground from getting in there, And then he took big rocks the size of tennis ball's and lined the whole thing around the edge's so you cant see where the black plastic meets the grass and lined the whole bottom of the pond then he got a fountain so water would be moving all the time and he also put all kinds of plants and lilly pad's from his koi fish pond in there so the bettas can get away from each other. 

It look's so freaking cool i wish i would have thought of that he has had it up and going for a week and a half and everyone in it is still ok no missing fins so far there is 18 males and 8 females in it and the other thing thats so awesome is 2 of the males are building bubble nest under a lilly pad its like watching them in the wild is how it seems its just so awesome.

If anyone wants to know.. He did this for all his retired bettas or bettas that wont sale or regular tail bettas the pond was built for old retired bettas to just live out there lives free and happy when he come's out in the afternoon they know it's feeding time they all just sit there staring at the top of the water waiting for food to land.. there can be 2 males beside each other and they dont care they just are waiting for dinner to drop.

Anyway i thought i would share this with everyone it make's me want to build one. I dont care about koi, But i would like to have a betta pond.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That sound really cool, you need to get some pic for us. 
If my winters didn't get so cold I would do that too.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah he is a cross town so i have to be out that way to get them i took some pic's with my black berry well at least i thought i did when i hooked it up to my computer last night there wasnt none on there and i cant find them but when im back over there im going to take pic's so i can look at them and get idea's to build mine. Also post some on here..


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

It's a _pond liner _& it's used to keep_ water_ from seeping into the ground. 

How warm is it year round??


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

He said the water temp stays around low to mid 80s the pond is in the shade and the temp here year around is hot an average temp like today is 88 in the shade we can be lucky if it gets 75 in the winter time


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Cool!!!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

its a cool idea but dont the males fight?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

it sounds like a cool idea, but there always is the risk of the bettas possibly fighting. I wonder if the bettas would breed...


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

wow! thats awesome! and i have the same question as JKfish... wouldnt they breed by themselves?


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

:-? I agree with JKfish


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay so as far as i know its been a week and a half and nobody has fought yet you can watch the males chase each other but there so much live plants and lilly pads that they just hide for a little while and come back out. And even if they fought a little its better than what they were going threw because most of them are recuse that he saved so they could live in poor conditions or in a little container or this big pond and mabey get into a couple fights here and there as long as they got all that room they wont fight to the death at least they havent.

As for the whole being able to breed he has a fountain that keeps the water going so they build a nest all day and over night it pop's so in the morning it almost all gone plus if anything hatched from a spawn the other 20 bettas would have a nice meal, sounds mean but its part of nature.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Its a great idea but if the winter gets as cold in Florida as it did last winter he is going to lose those fish. I hope he has tanks to take them inside if it get's below 75*


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

He has a couple tanks a 125 gallon and a 120 bow front he has all kinds of filters and heaters I'm sure he will drop one in there and cover it with a sheet so that it keeps the heat in and if worse comes to worse he can put them in some cups or Bennie baby case I think the pros out way the cons with this set up I think it's the collest thing ever I'm thinking of rehoming some geno halfmoons that don't sell as fast because there geno and let them have fun in there.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

That sounds super sweet! =D
He sounds like he really cares about his little guys and gals! <=]
I'm glad that everyone is getting along and everything!
I can't wait till you get some pictures/video! =]


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

what is a reular tailed betta? what type of tail is that?

a pond could be easily managed here in our country because its never gets too cold because we only have two seasons. :lol:


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

Way cool interesting idea! I'll be interested to see how it plays out! PS- sneak us some pics, eh?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

That's a good idea I need to shoot a video of it and put it on YouTube and stuff I'm gonna call him see if he can have his girl shoot some video with her camera. He lives an hour from me but I will get something.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

jelmeraguirre said:


> what is a reular tailed betta? what type of tail is that?
> 
> a pond could be easily managed here in our country because its never gets too cold because we only have two seasons. :lol:


Sorry i call them regular type, What i should of said it VT or veiltail betta.


----------



## SleepyRN (Nov 4, 2009)

This idea crossed my mind. My sister had a baller koi pond made in her backyard. I've been thinking when I have my own place to make a betta pond... I'd be scared with that many though! Glad it worked out though, I'm sure they will all be fine. How does he keep the water clean? Is the fountain enough? How deep is it?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

He does have a hydro IV sponge filter to keep everything clean. He wants me to come back over he said there is little water frogs in there swimming with the bettas when he feeds them the frog eats also lol...


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I must be the dullest person on here lol. Why I hear you all ask, well because I didn't know bettas could live outside *shakes head in embarassment* 

I would have never thought about putting them in a pond. When I first got in to the hobby a few months back my neighbour joked, if it doesn't work out you can always put them in my pond, I laughed at her which is stupid because I do know that they come from little ponds initially.lol 

& now I want a little betta pond lol


----------



## meepbetta101 (Jul 10, 2010)

frogipoi said:


> Cool!!!


Correct:evil:


----------

